# "New Posts" is "Today's Posts"



## differencetone (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel that "New Posts" should be more than just the latest posts from the current day. Some of us get on late at night and then there are few posts there.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

latest active forum threads

http://www.saxontheweb.net/

button on left hand returns the last 100 posts............which is enough!  .........I think


----------



## jazzcat58 (Nov 14, 2007)

it does,nt bother me either way,i feel if there is something i want to reply to then i will anyway..


----------



## differencetone (Jul 15, 2009)

milandro said:


> latest active forum threads
> 
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/
> 
> button on left hand returns the last 100 posts............which is enough!  .........I think


I missed that. I have to make a new bookmark. "New Posts" is misnamed.


----------



## stitch (Feb 6, 2003)

You mean it's not new posts since one's last visit?


----------



## differencetone (Jul 15, 2009)

In "Forum" the "New Posts" tab is only the posts of the current day and none older.


----------



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure if this helps or not — when you open the forum home page there's a banner right above the large ads in the center with a tab that says "Quick Links"; if you click it a menu drops down and the first selection is "Today's Posts". This is a different function than "New Posts", which only lists the messages entered since your last visit.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the path I was suggesting lists the last 100 posts and will keep you up to date on what's going on


----------



## GAS_Wyo (Dec 21, 2005)

This has tripped me up lately too. Getting to know the "new forum" is just like the old forum...trial and error eventually produces the results you want.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

However, in the old forum it was much better thought out and accesible. I believe there were two buttons close to eachother (my memory is not great as you can see), one was new threads and the other was recent threads. The first was everything new that day ( I guess) and the other was all that plus everything you had already seen going back for I don't know how far. On one of those there was even a dividing line that advised you that the threads from then on back were ones you had already seen. Something like that. Anyway, now all you get is new threads whether it is 2 pages or 4 pages and that's it, and I guess from what someone just said there is another link hidden in another place way up top that shows more than that. How inconvenient can you get! Well thought out or friendly this new bulletin board is not!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been always using more or less the same path before the forum update and now, never experienced any change
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?&searchid=282223


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

Milandro: That link is the same as "Today's Posts" if you hover over it it's the "getdaily" URL.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

everytime you click on it it will give you the latest update on the posts.......


----------



## hyperdash (Apr 16, 2009)

When you are not logged in, then Today's Post appears. 

When you are logged in, it shows New Posts and shows only the threads the new threads after your last visit.


----------



## dirvin (Mar 9, 2003)

milandro said:


> button on left hand returns the last 100 posts............which is enough!  .........I think


I noticed that too. For me the "New Posts" returned 100 posts _at a time._ As a progress through those posts, this 100 increases until I reach the last post that I read.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am always logged in............and indeed it shows even more posts after the 10th page I lost interest


----------

